# Colt Defender 90 .40 S&W value?



## GA

I purchased a Colt Defender 90 .40 S&W new in 1999 that I've never fired and has always been in the case. Anyone have an idea of the value of this pistol in mint condition?


----------



## GCBHM

ARMSLIST - United States All Categories Classifieds


----------



## GA

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## GCBHM

YW! It's a really nice gun. Looks just like the one in the add...but hope it gives you some idea of what it might be worth. Another route is to have it appraised by a local gunsmith/expert. Your insurance company should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## GA

I purchased the .40 & .45 new at the same time back in '99 and haven't shot either one of them. Since they are identical except for the caliber I might sell one of them. The .40 was only made for one year so I'm undecided on whether I should keep it or keep the .45.


----------



## GCBHM

Well, you've got two really nice pieces. I can see your dilemma. The .40 is a rare piece. I might hang on to it. You might try taking it to a gun show just to see the kind of reaction you get from folks, but I think I'd be inclined to keep it. You've had them a long time, and they'd be great heirlooms.


----------



## VAMarine

The .40s are not very common but can be finicky shooters with the shorter cartridge.


----------



## berettatoter

Nice pistols...too bad your going to sell them. You might, one day, wish you had not done that.


----------



## GA

berettatoter said:


> Nice pistols...too bad your going to sell them. You might, one day, wish you had not done that.


I think your right. I'll probably just let them sit in the safe and pass them down to my son one day. Glad I have some beater pistols that I can fire when I want to go to the range.


----------



## dakota1911

I have them in 45 and 9mm. I really wanted one in 40 S&W till I shot a friends. His was definitely "finicky", like did jam a lot. Thinking this may be one reason they only lasted a year.


----------



## casurvivor

I have never seen one in .40 didn't even know they make them in .40 and the .40 is my favorite caliber.


----------

